# form design in vb.net



## LIL L (Apr 9, 2008)

i wanna learn how to change the form design and i've been searching for this for quite a while but couldn't find anything until recently i found a video on youtube explaining a simplified way to do this. YouTube - Teh Q Show - Completely Customize your VB.net forms.

is this the real way to change the form design or is there another way? if so how? (don't care how complicated it is)


----------

